# Rumoured Release Schedule



## Switch (Nov 16, 2008)

new account to post this, but very credible informant told me this release schedule.

January : Second Wave Orks
February : Lizardmen
March : War of the Ring (new LOTR game)
April : Apocalypse new releases, including Stompa and brand new Baneblade conversion kit, designed to compete with last years warhammer birthday celebrations.
May : this is where my information is a bit sketchy, i've basically been told that we should expect a new boxed game that is intended to bridge a small gap between GW and other toy shops. the rumours being batted about at the moment are a revival of Space Hulk. maybe not called space hulk, but that's what i hear.
June : it's a update to a previous army, whether it'll be 2nd wave daemons or 3rd wave Empire/2nd wave Dark Elves remains to be seen.


the reason for me posting this is that it's damn exciting news for me, and i wanted to share it. 

like i say, very credible informant.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

hopefully sometime next year they release the new guard codex


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

03-Jan-09	ORK NOBZ	£15.00
03-Jan-09	ORK BATTLEWAGON	£35.00
03-Jan-09	KAPTIN BADRUKK	£12.00
03-Jan-09	BOSS SNIKROT	£8.00

17-Jan-09	ORK STORMBOYZ	£15.00
17-Jan-09	ORK GRETCHIN	£8.00
17-Jan-09	BOSS ZAGSTRUK	£12.00


there you go there's some insider info for you the prices listed are GW RRPs


----------



## Switch (Nov 16, 2008)

all the above models are on display in the new catalogue which came out on saturday by the way, me and my brother have been drooling over them all night.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

way to make a great first post man! great job finding the rumors! i'm looking forward to that april thing. and maybe i might get that mystery thing in may for my birthday!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh no, the models are piling up as it is.:grin:


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

this "revival of space hulk" you mention, is not a revival as such, just similarly named:

I have heard this info from my local GW manager (and freind who gives me inside info )

"well, the marines? new stuff: thunderhawk, plastic. baneblade conversion kit, if you count that as marine... and som other stuff, I will look it up for you"

but then after he said that I was ill and couldn't see him and when I went back it turns out he has moved to cambridge (job or uni I don't know, a little sketchy on the details...)

but anyways, so yeah plastic thunderhawk (later on in 2009/10 (TBC)) a baneblade conversion kit (this year/early next year) and a plastic warhound!!! OMG!!! (entirely TBC) - may not even happen 

but yeah, space hulk?? no, PLANET STRIKE, YES!!!

thanks

M


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

personally i think you will see the second wave of space marines lumped in with the april apocalypse releases,Lets face it a iron clad dred just screams apocalypse space marine new line to me. like the vindicator last year. plus i expect they may chuck in some other new models for other ranges.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd love June to be 2nd wave Dark Elves, we need another plastic box, got a feeling it will be Daemons though. Already heard talk that they where eager to get the remaining lesser Daemon types out in plastic over the metals currently available.

As to the boxed game, hmm interesting.

The only issue I have with the rumours was it semed most folks where under the idea Imperial Guard where going to be April time, although I suppose it is possible they have been delayed to July/August.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Great news on Space Hulk. Small, low cost games in a box are a great way of getting new people hooked on the GW systems. Shame the 'brains' in marketing didn't get this out for christmas instead of a random mid year release.


----------



## Switch (Nov 16, 2008)

ok, to further address some more points...



magician847 said:


> "well, the marines? new stuff: thunderhawk, plastic. baneblade conversion kit, if you count that as marine... and som other stuff, I will look it up for you"
> 
> but anyways, so yeah plastic thunderhawk (later on in 2009/10 (TBC)) a baneblade conversion kit (this year/early next year) and a plastic warhound!!! OMG!!! (entirely TBC) - may not even happen


the plastic thunderhawk rumour is a hilarious story that is currently doing the rounds at Nottingham atm, most of the staff will confirm it aswell.

the story goes that with the release of the new space marines the design team thought it'd be an awesome idea to get a new thunderhawk to show off in all the photos promoting the space marines (it's in the SM release WD). HOWEVER, some bright spark went into the design studio, saw this lovely built up and half painted thunderhawk gunship and immediately put 2 and 2 together and got 5. next thing you know 5+internet = "OMGZ PLASTIC THUNDERHAWKK!!1one!"



bitsandkits said:


> personally i think you will see the second wave of space marines lumped in with the april apocalypse releases,Lets face it a iron clad dred just screams apocalypse space marine new line to me. like the vindicator last year. plus i expect they may chuck in some other new models for other ranges.


it's a possibility, but i don't think so. it's taken about a year for the orks second wave now, and the chances are if there is a 2nd wave of Marines the Storm is no doubt going to be on the release schedule, and forge world are currently working on releasing a Land speeder storm very soon.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

war of the ring??!! I don't think that will make much of a profit. LoTR right now isn't making so much of a success, so how should war of the ring be a success? do you mean game as an entirely new game or just a supplement to the LoTR game? if its a boxed set coming out, it might make somewhat of a profit.


----------



## Switch (Nov 16, 2008)

it's a new game in a way, it's still LOTR, uses the same models and roughly the same system, but essential gameplay is different. on internet forums atm it's being cited as LOTR apocalypse, this would be wrong, but close to what i mean.


and belive it or not i'm pretty certain LOTR still draws in as much cash as WFB, if not more. you'd have to confirm that with a GW employee.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i bet the thunderhawk thing is a big joke that the employees are all gonna yell APRIL FOOLS when April 1st swings by:laugh:


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone have any idea of the grot box contents?


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

10 grots and a runtherd. £12


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

yesssssss come on special character daemon models and plastic crushers , horrors and plaguebearers...one can hope


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Plastic Horrors,Plaguebearers and the new Plastic Daemon Prince will all be released at the same time i think but they are comming:victory:.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I also hope that Plastic Nurglings will also be on the sprue with the Plaguebearers like they did with the plastic Rippers for Tyranids.


----------



## Nemesis-The-Warlock (Jun 10, 2008)

haven't every one of these rumours already been mentioned in other threads already?


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

whats in the hypothetical Baneblade conversion?


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Apparently it'll be either a Shadowsword or a Stormlord. Maybe one of the others, but I think one of those first two is the most likely.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I doubt it, if they are also supposedly giving us a Leman Russ kit with integral variants, I really dont think they would want to screw with FW any more in order to keep it viable. I can see moving a couple of kits to plastic especially with the Apocalypse backlog, but the guard are the single biggest sales base that FW has, and it needs to stay viable.


----------



## cassiusdraconis (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, if you consider that Forgeworld has been working under a huge backlog, then moving some of the older or more viable kits to plastic in order to free up resources is probably a good move.


----------

